# Simon and Patrick Woodland 12 Spruce



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm looking into getting a 12 string and I am intrested in the Simon and Patrick Woodland 12 spruce. What do guys (and gals) think of this guitar? Is it worth a 45 minute drive to my favourite guitar store to check out?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd say yes...

But I'm biased, being a total Godin Zombie (Seagull to be exact)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

YES!

(I have the cedar version, and I love the tone. But the spruce is quite nice as well. They're normally well priced and they play great-even before they're set up--but they're even nicer after set-up.)

So, just let me repeat-YES!

It's worth it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Generally I like the Godin/S&P/Seagull/etc 12 strings, and if I needed a second 12 I'd consider one.

It's worth the drive. You might find something else too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*used 12-string is a better choice.*

12-strings are often bought by folks who don't understand them and they wind up living in closets for a long time and then sold off at a bargain.
Look for a used Guild, or Martin. Try for a 12 Fret rather than a 14 fret.

But remember, a 12 string is not a 6-string with double the strings, it is a completely different instrument and demands a different approach. Don't buy a 12-string (or a 6-string banjo) if you think it's just another voice for a 6-string guitar style, because that generally doesn't work.

"Everyone has a right to an opinion. You have a right to mine!"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's completely different,(that sounds like hyperbole), but they are different.

For one they take more finger strength to get a good clear sound out of.

There are things that work with a 12 string that won't sound good on a 6 and vice versa.

I know I use less muting on my 12 string, and I like to avoid barre chords because the octave strings get some nice sympathetic vibrations going on. That helps thicken and deepen the sound. You don't get that with a 6 string and so may have to adapt your playing to that.

But I also like playing power chords on mine--sometimes it sounds funny--but I like that too. I'm by no means a traditional acoustic player--but then I'm also not good enough to be an iconoclast.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the cedar as well and it is a great guitar. I've had it for a bit over a year now and still play it all the time. Even as I type this!


----------

